# Stelvio Cipriani Competition for Film Music



## Stelvio Cipriani (Jan 2, 2022)

*STELVIO CIPRIANI COMPOSITION COMPETITION FOR FILM MUSIC*

With the support of Cipriani family and the cooperation of Il Trittico Arte Rome, the competition is created in the name of the composer who’s well known for the music of movies like “Anonimo Veneziano” and cooperated with directors such as James Cameron and Dino Risi. His music was chosen also by directors like Quentin Tarantino and he is considered one of the most successful Italian composers for the big screen, along with Ennio Morricone, Riz Ortolani, and Nino Rota.

The competition aims to be a real opportunity for the participants to develop their career, offering them the chance to be judged by an authoritative jury from Europe and the USA as well as with money prizes; among them, M° Andrea Morricone, son of Ennio and -like his father- composer og many theatrical scores, such as the Oscar winner “Nuovo Cinema Paradiso”.

Information and rules:






Cipriani Competition |







www.ciprianicompetition.com




​


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jan 2, 2022)

Just a quick heads-up to say that having looked at the rules, the “Eliminatory stage” of this competition has been open since 30th June 2021 and runs up to 31st January 2022, so not a huge amount of time left to enter!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 19, 2022)

RESULTS OF THE ELIMINATORY STAGE

There were 204 entries, from which a total of 61 composers from 19 different countries have been selected to join the Semifinal.

Here are the names of the candidates:

Mr.Sean Abernehy from UK
Mr.Frederic Audrin from France
Mr.Beniamin Baczewski from Poland
Mr.Ji Bark from USA
Mr.Matthieu Ben Hassen from France
Mr.Paolo Brignoli from Italy
Mr.Marco Capicchioni from San Marino
Ms.Mónica Cárdenas from Spain
Mr.Luigi Casabona from Italy
Mr.Anruo Cheng from USA
Mr.Federico Ciompi from Italy
Mr.Carlos Corredoira De Cora from Spain
Mr.Jonathan Cross from United Kingdom
Mr.Mario Cunha Olinto Filho from Brazil
Mr.Giosu D’Asta from Italy
Mr.Michele Di Filippo from Italy
Mr.Olivier Fautrat from France
Mr.Omar Francescato from Italy
Mr.Iluminada Frutos from Spain
Mr.Giuseppe Gammino from Italy
Ms.Mari Kotskyy from Japan
Mr.Léopold Labarriere from France
Mr.Roberto Laborda from Spain
Mr.Sebastian Legovich from Argentina
Ms.Xiang Lin Liu from USA
Mr.Pierre Mendola from France
Mr.Marco Mezzina from Italy
Mr.John Mylonas from Greece
Mr.Davide Nicodemi from Italy
Mr.Francesco Oliveto from Italy
Mr.Marco Ozbic from Italy
Mr.Esteban Pagella from Argentina/Italy
Ms.Vanessa Perica from Australia
Mr.Edoardo Petracci from Italy
Mr.Simone Piraino from Italy
Mr.Alessandro Pivetti from Italy
Mr.Giacomo Platini from Italy
Mr.Davide Roche from United Kingdom
Mr.Travis Savoie from Canada
Mr.Giuseppe Sbernini from Italy
Ms.Hristina Susak from Serbia
Mr.Andrea Tarantino from Italy
Mr.Gian Marco Verdone from Italy
Ms.Katarina Voroniuk from Ukraine
Mr.Jan Wachowski from Poland
Mr.Fernando Aguilà Macias from Spain
Ms.Tatsiana Amelyanenka from Belarus
Mr.Christopher Armstrong from USA
Mr.Marco Attura from Italy
Mr.Davide Campione from Italy
Mr.Giuseppe Fiorentino from Italy
Ms.Fiona Hill from Australia
Mr.Satoshi Kanno from Japan
Mr.Fabjan Košćak from Croatia
Ms.Joyce Langlais from France
Ms.Minzuo Lu from China
Mr.Andrzej Ojczenasz from Poland
Mr.Luca Poletti from Italy
Mr.Vincenzo Recchia from Italy
Mr.Carlos Rojano from Mexico
Mr.Luca Tiberini from Italy

The selected composers are requested to send their new piece within April the 10th, the results of the jury will be published as soon as possible after this deadline.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (May 4, 2022)

Taken from the Cipriani Competition’s Instagram post:

We are glad to announce the names of the Finalists of Cipriani Competition:

Ms. Minzuo Lu from China
Ms. Fiona Hill from Australia
Mr. Satoshi Kanno from Japan
Mr. Giuseppe Gammino from Italy

These musicians will have time until May the 31st to send their music for one of the clips for the Final. 

The jury will vote within June the 15th.


----------

